# Rod holders for jon boats?



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2008)

You fellers that uses jon boats what/where do you get the rod holders.I havent found nothing to mount down the sides.Or for that matter to mount nowhere.Wears me out in just a hour or so having to hold my rod & reel.

Heres the boat I have.Has round rails.

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=2862


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Bluegill,
Thanks for joining!

Here is a link to Cabelas that will give you tons of choices!

https://www.cabelas.com/ssubcat-1/cat21300.shtml


The clamp on ones you can move around to different parts of the boat!


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 28, 2008)

I like the Roberts brand, there is another brand that is pretty much the same thing, they are interchangeable as well.

They have clamp on, recessed and surface mount holders. I used to have some recessed into the decking on my boat, completely out of the way when Bass fishing, and right there where I needed them for Crappie fishing or Striper fishing


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

Here' what I mounted on the port aft brace on my Lowe. It's a Scotty's Power-Lock rod holder. 






The deck mount is a Scotty's #444 Threaded Flush-Deck Mount:









(in the pic it looks like a power cable going to it, but that's the power cable from the front tm going to the battery in the rear of the boat)

Another view w/o Power-Lock in the mount:


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 28, 2008)

That's it, Scotty's is the other brand that will work with mine


----------



## sccamper (Mar 28, 2008)

I use Driftmaster or Drftmaster lookalikes that I made, have 7. Also have a oval shaped one I made that works pretty good. Driftmaster sells alluminum angle bracket that screws to the round top rail of the gunnels, then screw their holders into the top. I made some out of 1/4" alum angle. The first 2 holder brackets I had were made out of old camper shell c-clamps, I was able to move them around to get the right fit.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 29, 2008)

sccamper said:


> I use Driftmaster or Drftmaster lookalikes that I made, have 7. Also have a oval shaped one I made that works pretty good. Driftmaster sells alluminum angle bracket that screws to the round top rail of the gunnels, then screw their holders into the top. I made some out of 1/4" alum angle. The first 2 holder brackets I had were made out of old camper shell c-clamps, I was able to move them around to get the right fit.



Them looks good.Where did you getem? Website?


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2008)

Here you go bluegill!

https://www.driftmaster.com/


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Here you go bluegill!
> 
> https://www.driftmaster.com/



Thanks sir


----------



## sccamper (Mar 29, 2008)

Of all the rod holders on the boat, 2 Driftmasters were bought, I made the rest. I made all the brackets except the c-clamp ones.


----------

